
The Tyranny of Web Development - louiscyphre
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/tyranny-web-development-richard-kenneth-eng
======
jaredcwhite
There are plenty of things about developing for the web these days to be
annoyed with, but overall the state of web development is _way-ay-ay_ better
than 15-20 years ago when IE was dominant and widespread support for standards
was hard to come by. I'm much happier working in Rails or even modern
JS/Webpack then working in any "native" app framework/language.

~~~
louiscyphre
Still, I don't like web development. I used Python/Django and Pharo/Teapot,
and they were okay, but I would rather do _any_ other kind of programming.

------
fargle
> "that forces you to use only one programming tool (HTML/CSS/JavaScript)?"

\- web developer

Three. That would be _three different things_...

\- engineer

~~~
louiscyphre
Well, the three different things comprise one tool. ;-)

